
Facebook Forms a PAC - there
http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/26/facebook-forms-a-pac/
======
samstave
Yeah, I thought this would start to happen:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Cyberpunk/comments/gdy7s/the_book_xp...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Cyberpunk/comments/gdy7s/the_book_xpost_from_redditcom_and_yc/)

